# How About Shows in the Southeast



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I am new to show birds. I have Indian Fantails and now Frillbacks. I would like to see a show or two to learn and meet people with with the same kind of birds. Where and when are there any shows in or near Georgia.

Thanks for any help,
Tony


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Try going to the NPA web site. I have found show events that way in the past for my area. Just a thought...LOL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Big T said:


> I am new to show birds. I have Indian Fantails and now Frillbacks. I would like to see a show or two to learn and meet people with with the same kind of birds. Where and when are there any shows in or near Georgia.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Tony


*Hi TONY, I can not find any shows in GEORGIA,there is a show inOCALA, FLORIDA on OCT. 3. You can contact Ron Davis for more info at 352-473-6859, you may have to leave amessage I am sure that he will return your call.OCT 3 is this weekend so you best make that call to Ron today RON is the president of the RARE BREEDS CLUB and also the SECT. of the NATIONAL ITALIAN OWL AND FIGARITA CLUB. I am sure he can help youin the neanwhile I will look for any other showsin your areal * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Big T said:


> I am new to show birds. I have Indian Fantails and now Frillbacks. I would like to see a show or two to learn and meet people with with the same kind of birds. Where and when are there any shows in or near Georgia.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Tony


*NOVEMBER 14, ALABAMA PIGEON CLUB all breed/all age show FORT PAYNE, AL..CONTACT Jay Turner at 205-601-0142 or [email protected]* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Big T said:


> I am new to show birds. I have Indian Fantails and now Frillbacks. I would like to see a show or two to learn and meet people with with the same kind of birds. Where and when are there any shows in or near Georgia.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Tony


*Hi TONY , You might give theINDIAN FANTAIL CLUB of AMERICA a call they may be able to help find some fantail shows that are close by .Give Sue Chew she is the secretary/treasure of the club her e-mail is [email protected]* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've given up on local shows down here. There seems to never be any in NC, SC, or VA. I doubt we'd be able to go any farther than that  I think several years ago the NPA nationals was in Myrtle Beach. Why can't they come back down here! All the good stuff is too far away. The pageant and AU convention in cali...the IF convention up north....geez 
So I'm just sticking with fairs and poultry shows, which are still fun, as I love chickens too


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

george simon said:


> *NOVEMBER 14, ALABAMA PIGEON CLUB all breed/all age show FORT PAYNE, AL..CONTACT Jay Turner at 205-601-0142 or [email protected]* GEORGE


Thanks George,

Called Jay and he was very helpful. I will be going to Fort Payne since it is hour and half from the house. Also a lot of fantail folks will be there but no frillbacks. This call was very helpful, thank you. Also got to talk to Tally in Cal. about her Frillbacks. None for sale now but man, does she know her stuff. I could talk to her for hours if she had the time. 

Cannot make Ocala, too far, too soon.

George, thank you for all the help,
Tony


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Richmond,Viginia*



MaryOfExeter said:


> I've given up on local shows down here. There seems to never be any in NC, SC, or VA. I doubt we'd be able to go any farther than that  I think several years ago the NPA nationals was in Myrtle Beach. Why can't they come back down here! All the good stuff is too far away. The pageant and AU convention in cali...the IF convention up north....geez
> So I'm just sticking with fairs and poultry shows, which are still fun, as I love chickens too


*HI BECKY, There is a show in Richmond, Virginia , on November7. For information call LEON TUCKER AT 757-686-1958. Iwill keer a sharp ete for shows in your area.* GEORGE


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

There is a show the 14th of November for the Tennessee Pigeon and Dove club in Lebanon Tn and there is another show for the Carolina Pigeon and Dove club in Greeneville November 21st. You can email me for more specifics if interested. Joe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! Oh oh oh! I wanna go to those! I'll go tell my dad


----------

